# Athlon 64, Übertaktersperre, Handypornos, Hardware gut und günstig - Humoriger Rückblick auf PCGH 06/2003



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Mai 2013)

*Athlon 64, Übertaktersperre, Handypornos, Hardware gut und günstig - Humoriger Rückblick auf PCGH 06/2003*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Athlon 64, Übertaktersperre, Handypornos, Hardware gut und günstig - Humoriger Rückblick auf PCGH 06/2003 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Athlon 64, Übertaktersperre, Handypornos, Hardware gut und günstig - Humoriger Rückblick auf PCGH 06/2003


----------



## Conqi (20. Mai 2013)

*Athlon 64, Übertaktersperre, Handypornos, Hardware gut und günstig - Humoriger Rückblick auf PCGH 06/2003*

Schon rein vom technischen Standpunkt her, sehr unterhaltsam so 5 Jahre alte Rückblicke auf 10 Jahre alte Hefte. Aber die Kommentare sind natürlich göttlich.


----------



## Isoroku (20. Mai 2013)

*Athlon 64, Übertaktersperre, Handypornos, Hardware gut und günstig - Humoriger Rückblick auf PCGH 06/2003*

Moin!

Habe ich eigentlich schon geschrieben, dass Ihr gerne mehr von den PCGH-Retro-Videos zeigen möget? Sehr viel mehr?

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## Do Berek (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Athlon 64, Übertaktersperre, Handypornos, Hardware gut und günstig - Humoriger Rückblick auf PCGH 06/2003*

Henner,we miss you


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Athlon 64, Übertaktersperre, Handypornos, Hardware gut und günstig - Humoriger Rückblick auf PCGH 06/2003*

Hab ich etwa... Handypornos gelesen?  

Bin dabei!


----------



## larzer (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Athlon 64, Übertaktersperre, Handypornos, Hardware gut und günstig - Humoriger Rückblick auf PCGH 06/2003*

Episch, einfach episch 

Bitte mehr davon!


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Athlon 64, Übertaktersperre, Handypornos, Hardware gut und günstig - Humoriger Rückblick auf PCGH 06/2003*

damals geholt wegen der power director vollversion ^^


----------



## darkblade16 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Athlon 64, Übertaktersperre, Handypornos, Hardware gut und günstig - Humoriger Rückblick auf PCGH 06/2003*

Episch! Ich werf mich weg vor Lachen! 

Bitte mehr Henner-Videos und auch neue aber in dem Stil!


----------



## Woellnick (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Athlon 64, Übertaktersperre, Handypornos, Hardware gut und günstig - Humoriger Rückblick auf PCGH 06/2003*

Absolut Episch


----------



## Aldrearic (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Athlon 64, Übertaktersperre, Handypornos, Hardware gut und günstig - Humoriger Rückblick auf PCGH 06/2003*

aiaiai lachkrämpfe hoch 10  zu allen videos.
 bitte mehr davon


----------



## HARDWARECOP (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Athlon 64, Übertaktersperre, Handypornos, Hardware gut und günstig - Humoriger Rückblick auf PCGH 06/2003*

Episch   ich lach  mich  schlapp

*Das* Spiel...


----------



## Esinger (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Athlon 64, Übertaktersperre, Handypornos, Hardware gut und günstig - Humoriger Rückblick auf PCGH 06/2003*

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa noch mehr von den geilen videos  ich muss weiterkucken
henner rockt derbe


----------



## Bandicoot (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Athlon 64, Übertaktersperre, Handypornos, Hardware gut und günstig - Humoriger Rückblick auf PCGH 06/2003*

Das waren noch Zeiten, mein erster Athlon64  & wtf is WoW  ! Immer wieder genial die Rückblicke


----------



## Ultramarinrot (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Athlon 64, Übertaktersperre, Handypornos, Hardware gut und günstig - Humoriger Rückblick auf PCGH 06/2003*

Handypornos FTW!


----------

